# Anyone use the 44.7 cylinder kit on a Stihl 026?



## Jazzberry (Nov 15, 2016)

Just picked up a 026 pro that needs a top end and was thinking about trying the aftermarket big bore kit. If so did the .7 make a difference? Was also thinking about trying the ebay 35.00 dollar nikasil version. Any advice on either?


----------



## Jon1270 (Nov 15, 2016)

44.7 was the size used on later MS260's; they didn't go out of their way to make a 'big bore' kit, they're just selling a knockoff of the standard part used on later stock versions.

I've never used an AM kit on an 026 or 260, but I can say that I prefer my early, 44mm 026 over any MS260 I've run.  That probably has more to do with the less-restricted stock exhaust than the cylinder size, though.

I am always leery of unbranded AM top ends, and even some of the cheaper brand-name ones; I've seen plating peel off and pistons shatter.  I understand some are pretty good, but I value my reputation and go with OEM whenever feasible.


----------



## Jazzberry (Nov 15, 2016)

I would keep it if I tried one of those choices. I have used aftermarket kits before with good luck but they were like 3 times the price. I also gasket port and deburr my cylinders. I think I will swap the oem top end off one of my non pro saws and sell it since its a pro version. Then I could use the non pro for a tester. At 35.00 for the whole kit its not a big gamble. The bb was only slightly more.


----------



## kevin j (Nov 16, 2016)

My concern would not for $35 but for time, loss of use, and further damage bottom end if it fails.
But for personal testing saw it may be appropriate.

Love my old ported 026


----------



## jrems (Nov 17, 2016)

The ms260 top end will work fine on the 026. If you go the eBay route get one from farmertec, they seem to be better quality out of the ones I have tried. If you don't want to wait 3 weeks and questionable quality get one from here
http://northwoodsaw.com/store/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1238 call them and ask to upgrade to the caber rings. It will be only a couple bucks more but the cabers are much better material and will last longer. The 260 kit comes with a decompression plug, if you want to cut a hole in your plastics you can add a decompression valve too.


----------



## Jazzberry (Nov 20, 2016)

jrems said:


> The ms260 top end will work fine on the 026. If you go the eBay route get one from farmertec, they seem to be better quality out of the ones I have tried. If you don't want to wait 3 weeks and questionable quality get one from here
> http://northwoodsaw.com/store/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1238 call them and ask to upgrade to the caber rings. It will be only a couple bucks more but the cabers are much better material and will last longer. The 260 kit comes with a decompression plug, if you want to cut a hole in your plastics you can add a decompression valve too.





Wondering if caber rings would work with the chinese cheapo pistons? Is ring thickness a standard size on all piston? Caber rings with a cheapo piston and nikasil cylinder sounds interesting.


----------



## jrems (Nov 20, 2016)

Yes, they caber rings work fine in the Chinese stuff. Just get the right size. The Chinese pistons are actually pretty decent, the rings- not so much. The northwood saw link I posted also sells caber rings. I would get the cylinder kit and ask them to add caber rings and new circlips for the piston pin. The Chinese ones aren't great. For the 50 cents it's worth it to get new ones


----------



## Gotrek (Jan 5, 2017)

I put a chinese top end on my 026r 2 years ago and it's still choochin' 12 cords later  Don't think it was a .7mm big bore kit but I doubt it would make much of a difference.


----------



## Jazzberry (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks Gotrek, Jon & jrems thats encouraging. Did you get the real cheap kit (around 40.00) or the one around 100.00? I have two 026s and a 026 pro laying around that need rebuilding and I haven't pulled the trigger yet on what way to go.


----------



## jrems (Jan 12, 2017)

How much use do you put on them? The best quality kit(other than a real stihl) would be a meteor kit. Their cylinders are nikasil plated like stock and it's made in Italy. You can use all the components in that kit as is. If you get a Chinese kit replace the rings and piston pin circlips like mentioned earlier. They last quite awhile but are usually chrome plated bore instead of the longer lasting nikasil plating. Also if you get a Chinese kit make sure all the edges of the ports are rounded and smooth. They sometimes need some cleaning up. Some Emory cloth to round the sharp edges of the ports will work fine.


----------



## Jazzberry (Jan 13, 2017)

They have nikasil kits on ebay for less than 50.00. I buy and sell saws for a hobby. Not as much as I use to cause it seems much harder now to find a saw needing repair for cheap. I have a dremel I use on the ports. Anyone buy from H L Supply? They have some crazy cheap prices on sales occasionally.


----------



## Jazzberry (Mar 18, 2017)

Ended up getting the stock 44 mm kit with nikasil lined cylinder and all gaskets bearings seals new hoses for 31.59. Free shipping. Came in a Farmer Tec box. One of the rings came in 3 pieces so now I am waiting for a slow boat from China to start. I know Caber rings is the answer but then I won't know if the kit is any good. Cylinder has a lot of rough areas to dremel. Kit took a little over 3 weeks to get here so I have plenty of time. Here is a link to his ebay store
http://stores.ebay.com/MachinesDoctor?_trksid=p2047675.l2568


----------

